# Water in the PathFinder Hull



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

There is a lot of brain power, experience, on this site so I thought I'd ask even though its not a Micro-Skiff it is in the family..

How much water in the hull after an 8-10 hour day of fishing ?

This is my sons relatively new, less than a year 25 Pathy Hybrid.. yesterday fished with hime we ran a bit and fished.. when back at the ramp he opened the plug and quite a abit of water drained out, more than I would think is normal.

We had 1 bait well blacked out with Pilchards most of the day... the seas were chopy and we ran quite a bit looking for fish, first outside on the Gulf side looking for Tarpon, then inside th Skyway in the mangroves..


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Hard to say. Where do hatch gutters drain? Splash well, leaking drain hoses. Baitwell drains where? Trial and error. Fill well and see if it slowly drains somewhere. Spray down the deck. Water finding its way? Spray hatches. Inspect hull for small cracks. No simple answer.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2018)

If he is truly concerned, he should take it to the dealer and let them look it over. A boat that is that new, I’m sure is under warranty so only expense would be fuel and time to drop off/ pick up. Plus, it could be a known issue and they already know where to look.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boatbrains said:


> If he is truly concerned, he should take it to the dealer and let them look it over. A boat that is that new, I’m sure is under warranty so only expense would be fuel and time to drop off/ pick up. Plus, it could be a known issue and they already know where to look.


Yep BUT it’s always good to confirm issues before taking a boat, vehicle, horse, anything back for warranty work because it seems lots of horror stories start this way. Lots of BS goes on and it’s sad. 
I’d check the seam around the top of the livewell to cap. Lots of boats leak there and you mentioned a full livewell and rough conditions.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

For sure its a concern, and for sure its under warranty, and yes it was form a dealer so it will go back.. but previous experience is they are slow.

Could be normal for Pathy's, or could be one of the several thru-hulls, or even the washdown or any one of the hoses that connect all that plumbing. Not sure which hatches drain to the hull, but it was not that rough and we did not take any waves over the bow, no ice in the cooler or the fish box.

How much is a concern in a beautiful pathfinder, was hopin a couple Pathy owners would chime in.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2018)

Not an owner but nice rig! Try to call the service department amd make an appointment. Back in the day when I was a service manager I would take phone in work orders when we were 2wks backlogged. If they didn’t show they got pushed back to end of the line until they did. Worked great. Still might take some time to locate and repair the problem, but at least you’ll know when you drop it off you are near the front of the line.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Complete apples and oranges comparison, but if I have my Pathy 17T in reverse for any length of time, the prop wash throws water into the through hulls and I have a ton of water drain out of the bilge at the end of the day.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

If you haven't already discovered it, I highly recommend the Maverick Boat Group owner's forum. It is a very active site which covers all of their brands: Maverick, Hewes, Pathfinder, and Cobia.

http://mbgforum.com/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bruce J said:


> If you haven't already discovered it, I highly recommend the Maverick Boat Group owner's forum. It is a very active site which covers all of their brands: Maverick, Hewes, Pathfinder, and Cobia.
> 
> http://mbgforum.com/


I gave up on that forum, it seemed like there were 3 guys on the Maverick section and took weeks to get a reply. I won’t even call the Maverick shop anymore because the two guys I spoke with didn’t feel like it was worth their time to help a guy who owned one of their hulls from 2001. It left a bad taste in my mouth and if I ever buy a new boat it sure as hell won’t be anything they sell.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I gave up on that forum, it seemed like there were 3 guys on the Maverick section and took weeks to get a reply. I won’t even call the Maverick shop anymore because the two guys I spoke with didn’t feel like it was worth their time to help a guy who owned one of their hulls from 2001. It left a bad taste in my mouth and if I ever buy a new boat it sure as hell won’t be anything they sell.


I wouldn’t throw out a good company because of a bad experience with a couple local people, but that’s your choice. I’ve had a bunch of very helpful support from that board for many years and from the MBG execs like Skip. There is definitely more activity on the Pathfinder side since they sell so many more Pathfinders than Mavericks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bruce J said:


> I wouldn’t throw out a good company because of a bad experience with a couple local people, but that’s your choice. I’ve had a bunch of very helpful support from that board for many years and from the MBG execs like Skip. There is definitely more activity on the Pathfinder side since they sell so many more Pathfinders than Mavericks.


The guys that replied actually still keep in touch to this day. One of them has my old poling platform and we share parts, notes and things like that. Skip and Ray at Maverick were the ones I had bad experiences with. When you call and ask what hatch gasket should fit the hatches and where the aluminum platform mounting plates are located and their answer is “we don’t keep notes on any 18 year old hulls, call TNT Marine” I don’t feel like it’s good customer service. I called TNT Marine and they wanted no part of helping me find anything either.


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

My '02 Pathfinder got water in the hull pretty regularly. When I got it I had a leaky plumbing right off the bat. Fixed that. Later figured out that I was getting a seep from the female side of the plug assembly. If i filled my live well too full I would get water in the hull as well. I plugged mine instead of using the overflow tube. My deck to scupper hoses leaked down the road too. I was able to fix everything on my own except for the live well.
When you pull the plugs it seems like a lot of water but in truth its not more than a coupla gallons. That doesn't make it right, but...


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I have had some good success on the MBGforum with my 2006 Pathfinder and Skip has always answered questions I could not get answered on the web site. If I spent over $100,000 on a new Bay Boat that was leaking I would immediately take back to the dealer and have them inspect the problem and correct! BTW krash that 25 hybrid is one of my dream boats!!


----------



## JPizzle (Nov 9, 2017)

I have an older 22 and replaced the back pie plate with one of the rectangle hatches. i took my boat to a ramp around the corner from my house just to make a trailer adjustment one day. I hadnt fully caulked in the hatch ring as I was doing some stuff in the bilge. 

Anyways, backing down the steep ramp I was amazed how much water came into the splash well and into the bilge from the un-caulked hatch ring. It was almost pouring in as I left the boat in the angled position to do something. 

Might just be something to check. sometimes when powerpoled down in a heavy chop some will also come in the splash well.


----------



## slyshon (Feb 20, 2008)

Couple of things he can do before taking it to his dealer and yes it would be covered under warranty. 

1. Plug the livewell and fill it to the top, open the large aft floor hatch and take a look. Might be leaking up around the flange where the livewell is glassed to the deck.

2. The large aft floor storage might also be the cause of the water. That hatch has a large gutter but it can overflow into the bilge if you take a large amount of water over the gunnel.

I have a 25 Hybrid and my livewell leaks a tad over the top. Easy fix with sealant.

Skip


----------

